# Small workshop ideas anyone ?



## LarryS. (27 Dec 2007)

Hi all,

I'm kitting out my first ever workshop (girlfriend wants a kitchen table without saw cuts in it).

The shop is built onto the side of our new house and is a triangular shape with front being 4metres wide (12 foot ish), 6 metres long and the back end only 1.5m wide.

Has anyone built any space saving ideas (as I am at the start of kitting it out I think now is the best time to ask) that they could show photos or plans for ??. Attached hopefully below are a couple of pics showing what I am dealing with.

cheers, Paul


----------



## mailee (27 Dec 2007)

Hi again Genghis. I have found that in my shop it has been worth while putting all my machines on castors with the exception of the pillar drill of course. Another good idea if you can use it is to make the benches high enough for smaller machines to be tucked below them. My workshop measures 24' X 13' but with all my machines I find it is still tight. Most of the machines can now be stored against the walls out of the way until needed. Another good idea is fold away benches if possible, maybe one that folds up to the wall and is held with a turnbuckle and drop down legs. Unfortunitely I don't have enough wall space for this myself but if I redisigned I would make room for it. HTH. :wink:


----------



## LarryS. (27 Dec 2007)

yes, i'd been thinking along similar lines about having everything I can on castors and also putting them at the same heights (so each part can act as a support). I have been thinking of making the bench portable too but you have a good point about folding it into the wall so when its not in use it takes virtually no space

thanks for the rapid response again Mailee, you've noticed I 've posted on a couple of forums about a coupe of different things, like I said I'm at the start of my sawdust producing career so am loaded down with questions and a distinct lack of knowledge (just like the dayjob !)


----------



## mailee (27 Dec 2007)

No problem Genghis. We never stop learning. I have had a lot of information from forum members and I have been woodworking for over twenty years! It is nice to hear of newcomers to the hobby/trade and even better if I can help and give something back. I am sure you will get an amswer to whatever question you pose as there are many skilled people on here who are always glad to help. All the best with your new venture. :wink:


----------



## bobscarle (27 Dec 2007)

Hi Genghis.

My shed is only 18 x 8 so I too have a problem with space. I bought some cheap MDF from B & Q, had them cut it up, and made some simple cabinets. I bolted 4 locking casters to the bottom. A machine can be placed on top, wheeled into position for use and once the casters are locked it is steady.

Still haven't got enough space though, but it does help.

Bob


----------



## Woodmagnet (28 Dec 2007)

I've only got 8'x6'8'' at the moment, but i am fitting a garden shed out for extra space at the moment, so thanks for posting genghis as it might give me a few more ideas too. :wink:


----------



## woodbloke (28 Dec 2007)

The most important thing I can see (tho' nothing to do with storage) is the exposed lagging in the roof. I have 100mm of fg in my roof space and I simply covered it by nailing on some bits of hardboard to the rafters, and then painting it white. This reflects the light back into the shop and makes it brighter. It's not perfect as the hardboard sags a bit but it will stop the glass from degrading and possibly falling into the 'shop - Rob


----------



## paulm (28 Dec 2007)

Just to echo the idea of placing as much machinery as possible on mobile cabinets. Fit the cabinets with full extension drawer slides, or even just shelves and a door, and you can store all the accumulated bits and pieces and accessories for each machine with the machine so you know where everything is.

Particularly helpful for things like pillar drills, morticers, mitre saws etc. Likewise a decent homemade router table on castors will give you loads of storage for all the bits etc.

Might also be worth rehanging the workshop door so the diagonal braces fall the other way and spread the weight/load to the hinge side, and invest in some heavier duty locks to protect your investment !

Worth hanging as many of your hand tools on wall boards or similar as I find that if I can't see something at a glance it doesn't get used, or if you have to stop and search for something it disrupts the workflow and thought process and really slows you down. There are some ideas on another thread here about "how do you hang yours" or similar.

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## paulm (28 Dec 2007)

As an afterthought, but it should have been near the top of the list, would also ensure you invest time and money upfront in making sure the electrics are adequate, think of a number of sockets and then multiply by four ! Make sure there is an adequate modern box fitted with mcb's and rcd or get an electrician in to sort it out for you early on if you are not competent, or I guess qualified these days what with Part P ......

Cheers, Paul


----------



## woodbloke (28 Dec 2007)

Agree with Paul that putting stuff on mobile trollys with castors is a very good way to increase storage room and create more space. The *big* downside of this tho' is trailing cables, one of my pet hates :evil: so all my stuff is in permanent positions with cables under the floor (suspended) which I think makes for a tidier working environment but it does mean that you need to plan out the location of tools and equipment very carefully - Rob


----------



## paulm (28 Dec 2007)

woodbloke":pfxvagg3 said:


> Agree with Paul that putting stuff on mobile trollys with castors is a very good way to increase storage room and create more space. The *big* downside of this tho' is trailing cables, one of my pet hates :evil: so all my stuff is in permanent positions with cables under the floor (suspended) which I think makes for a tidier working environment but it does mean that you need to plan out the location of tools and equipment very carefully - Rob



I ran a lot of wiring and sockets along the ceiling rafters Rob so any cables only need to hang vertically to the various workstations, can still be a bit of a nuisance occasionally but at least you can't trip over them !

Could be tricky also if you plan to cover the ceiling, insulation and rafters I guess.......

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## LarryS. (28 Dec 2007)

thanks to all of you for the quick and excellent replies I'll try and respond to them all (by the way my name is paul)...

Bob : Have you got any pictures you could post or send me of your cabinets (I'm after ideas to get me started as to how they should look)

Woodbloke : I've only just put the fibreglass up and was planning on covering it sometime in the future, however I had a couple of leaks in the roof which I've tried repairing so didn't want to cover anything up til I'm sure they are fixed. Is there an urgent need to cover it or is it something that could wait a few months ?

Chisel : Cheers for the suggestion I'll have a search on 'hanging yours' and see what related to workshop tools comes back ! I'm about to do the wiring in the shop and was planning of putting a couple of sockets on the celing in the middle for any tools that I wheel there like the table-saw. 

Everyone : Again have you any pictures you could share ?? I'm after some inspiration (a blank sheet is harder to start with)


----------



## Rich (28 Dec 2007)

Hi Kevin, have a look at my thread on the workshop site, I'm no expert at building, in fact I'd never done it before, but I placed my 12'x8' shed
8' away from the back of my old brick built workshop and then filled in the space between, this gave me a workshop measuring 20'x8', having said that I could still do with more width but it would mean encroaching on the LOML's garden and thats a definite NO.
Regards, Rich.

PS, Sorry to hijack your thread Paul.


----------



## LarryS. (28 Dec 2007)

Rich":t9u98suv said:


> Hi Kevin, have a look at my thread on the workshop site, I'm no expert at building, in fact I'd never done it before, but I placed my 12'x8' shed
> 8' away from the back of my old brick built workshop and then filled in the space between, this gave me a workshop measuring 20'x8', having said that I could still do with more width but it would mean encroaching on the LOML's garden and thats a definite NO.
> Regards, Rich.
> 
> PS, Sorry to hijack your thread Paul.



no worries rich, though I may charge a fee


----------



## LarryS. (28 Dec 2007)

chisel":1qj82a3u said:


> Might also be worth rehanging the workshop door so the diagonal braces fall the other way and spread the weight/load to the hinge side, and invest in some heavier duty locks to protect your investment !
> 
> Cheers, Paul.



Paul,

Are you telling me the doors are actually the wrong way round ?!! I didn't realise there was a right way (again showing my ignorance) though in my defence someone else fitted them years before we bought the place

cheers, paul


----------



## motownmartin (28 Dec 2007)

Paul, you might find this book very helpful, I have the whole series and it was a good investment.


----------



## Shultzy (28 Dec 2007)

Hi Paul, Chisel is correct. In your photo the door that is closed is correctly fitted, the diagonal brace should angle in towards the hinge side. The door that's open should have the hinges on the other side.


----------



## LarryS. (28 Dec 2007)

Shultzy":psie016a said:


> Hi Paul, Chisel is correct. In your photo the door that is closed is correctly fitted, the diagonal brace should angle in towards the hinge side. The door that's open should have the hinges on the other side.



Shultzy,

But both doors have the hinges on their left hand side, so I guess this means they are both the wrong way round ?!! I'm having on of those days today !


----------



## PowerTool (28 Dec 2007)

Paul - door in the first picture is incorrect,door in second picture is correct;the idea is that the diagonal brace goes down to the hinge side of the frame (regardless of which side that is) to stop the doorframe dropping.

Andrew

P.S. - nice workshop,hope you enjoy it


----------



## Shultzy (28 Dec 2007)

Pul yes they have, but only if viewed from the same side. In your picture the closed door's hinges are on the rhs when you took the photo and the door opens towards the camera. The open door's hinges are on the lhs when you took the photo and the door opens away from the camera.


----------



## Tom K (28 Dec 2007)

Paul they both look wrong to me  the braces should run up from the hinge side.
Hasn't the closed door got a bolt on the right top corner and hinges to the left as we look at it?

Regards Tom


----------



## Woodmagnet (29 Dec 2007)

Rich":knzddeoa said:


> Hi Kevin, have a look at my thread on the workshop site, I'm no expert at building, in fact I'd never done it before, but I placed my 12'x8' shed
> 8' away from the back of my old brick built workshop and then filled in the space between, this gave me a workshop measuring 20'x8', having said that I could still do with more width but it would mean encroaching on the LOML's garden and thats a definite NO.
> Regards, Rich.
> 
> PS, Sorry to hijack your thread Paul.



Thanks Rich, my shed is about 6' away from the brick building and i have a bit of decking in between then it drops about 2 1/2 to 3 ft to the shed, but i do have a lot of 8'x3''x1/2'' spruce on hand so i'm thinking about extending the shed another 6 to 8ft . That would make the shed about 14 to 16 ft in length and 6ft wide. This would be for certain machines/jobs etc. and the brick workshop for my lathe and main workbench for hand tool jobbies. :wink: 
Sorry Paul for also hijacking. The cheque's in the post. :lol:


----------



## LarryS. (29 Dec 2007)

Tommo the sawdust maker":30jqui51 said:


> Paul they both look wrong to me  the braces should run up from the hinge side.
> Hasn't the closed door got a bolt on the right top corner and hinges to the left as we look at it?
> 
> Regards Tom



Yup, closed doors hinges are on the left with a bolt on the right, just my luck ! 

Think they have been up for about 10 years (only moved in a couple of months ago) so may leave as is for now (or put to the bottom of a very long list of jobs)


----------



## LarryS. (29 Dec 2007)

motownmartin":1k45b11x said:


> Paul, you might find this book very helpful, I have the whole series and it was a good investment.



Martin thanks for the link, have you built many of the projects in there ?


----------



## motownmartin (29 Dec 2007)

Mighty_Genghis":38es6nzj said:


> motownmartin":38es6nzj said:
> 
> 
> > Paul, you might find this book very helpful, I have the whole series and it was a good investment.
> ...


I haven't built any yet Paul but I don't think it will be long as the workshop is getting crowded :lol:


----------

